# Speed Limiter



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I was just wondering what do you do to get rid of the speed limiter in an R32 GTR


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

you need a speedo convertor that changes it from kmh to mph and that will raise the limiter to 180mph


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

about what would the mph speedo conversion cost?


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

you can cut i think its the # 26 wire on the ECU harness that will get rid eof the limiter


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

should cost no more than $100 for the unit and you can fit it yourself...not hard


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

You also have to be careful with those converters on the AWD system. The converter is telling the car is going slower then it really is, now the car rear steering is not going to respond as quick cause its thinks its going slower.

but double check on this as well


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

the rear wheel steer is more of a problem on the 33 and the 34 as its electronic rather than hydrolic on the the 32 gtr...the rws on the 32 gtr is rubbish anyway and better to lock it off with a hicas lock kit


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

so what would be the first mods you guys would suggest to do when i get the R32


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

1st mods if it does not have them is full exhaust system and down pipes, new air filters induction type..and due to the octane of us fuel a power fc for a remap and get ignition timing sorted too, then get it up to just under a bar of boost...will make a vey fast road car.

oohh and the front brakes need doing as they will be no to good at this level


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

alright i just want to have a reliable street car but be able to take it to the track for open track days, and autox it


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

well if you want a reliable everyday car and track car go with what i suggested plus an oil cooler and the turbos all steel'd as the ceramics are week at just over a bar of boost and get some 2nd hand r33 gtr calipers and disc or another after market brand like bremb, endless etc


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

a trust sump extension with baffles would be a good addition also...you will also need a new clutch to cope with the extra power as in that spec will be between 350 and 380 bhp dependant on how healthy your engine is


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

i'll probably just leave the turbo's stock for a while 1 bar of boost is plenty enough to get me started lappin at my local race track and then after i get used to the car i will go into the turbo and oil cooler and such


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

you will need to oil cooler for tracks days...i promise you that...the temps will rocket without it


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

yeah i'll probably go ahead and do it then i guess, i guess i'll do the oil cooler, crank up the boost a bit through on some good tires and go at it


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds like a plan:thumbup:


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

my only problem will be comming up with the $1300-1400 for the oil cooler lol


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

VA_DRIFTER said:


> that's the cheapest kit i've seen, thanks for the link



not sure how great it is for road racing. most of my stuff is done a 1/4mi at a time and beating up domestics on the weekend. keeps things cool for my purpose. check around and see what ppl say about this kit for track use


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

VA_DRIFTER said:


> my only problem will be comming up with the $1300-1400 for the oil cooler lol


http://www.takakaira.com/performance/main.html

looked here? search under trust


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

that's the cheapest kit i've seen, thanks for the link


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

i would recomend using these guys rather than taka as the service is better and so are the prices. :banana: 

www.greenline.jp


----------

